
Dealshaker is the hope for 3.7m members? - cryptoscandal
https://www.cryptoscandal.com/2020/02/08/dealshaker-the-hope-for-3-7m-members/
======
rananasir
Yes i think so its a part of onecoin and onelife community.

------
cryptoscandal
Oh realy thanks for comment here for this article. Thanks

